# HO switch tracks, turnouts?



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Im using code 100 nickel/silver track. Seems like I read somewhere that the atlas brand weren't the best. What brand should I get? Im getting electric ones, not manual.
Thanks
-Will


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think atlas Custom Line Switches/Turnouts are fine, but Peco is considered better!
Sounds like you've been using Atlas snap switches with the switch machines included... Yea those are junk.
None of the good Switches/Turnouts will come with the switch machines installed!
You just need to buy good ones separately.


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

So I need to buy the regular switches and install the electronics myself or is there a "build your own" type kit? Only switch track I have ever used was an atlas and that was 20 years ago
Thanks
-Will


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Will

The Peco turnouts can be powered in different ways.
A side mounted motor, similar to those of Atlas,
an attached under the table motor (requires a hole
in the table about an inch square) or an under
the table motor with a long throw bar.

The Peco motors are the twin coil design (so is Atlas).

Some prefer to use the slow motion Tortoise motors
to throw their Pecos.

If you go Peco, get the Insulfrog models. They are 
available in both code 100 and code 83.

Don


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

What is the electrofrog version? I on Modeltrainstuff.com and most of what they have in insulfrog is code 83 and I need code 100
Thanks
Will


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peco makes turnouts with 2 very different electrical designs
as far as the frog is concerned.

The easiest and most popular is the Insulfrog. There is no
need for any special wiring (other than the motor) and no need for special
insulating joints. They are power routing. That means that the turnout
switches the power on to the track you have selected, and off to
the other track. 

They also make the Electrofrog. This is a metal frog. The frog is
powered and the power must be switched by the turnout
motor. Usually, it is necessary to install an insulated joiner
in each rail diverging from the frog.

Here is but one dealer of Peco Insulfrog code 100.
Note that they use Small, Medium and Large to
indicate the curve radius. Small is an approximation
of #4.

http://www.cchobbies.com/track/peco.htm

Don


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks. Now I can get ready to start laying some rail down
-Will


----------

